# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  У геймеров есть повод для беспокойства

## Tcinet

Рождественские и новогодние каникулы – традиционно горячее время для игровых сетей. Нагрузка на них в этот период резко возрастает – вместе с числом людей, у которых образуется достаточно времени, чтобы «зарубиться» по сети в любимые игры. Обо всем этом прекрасно осведомлены и хакеры, не упускающие случая насолить гигантам игровой индустрии. В прошлом году в роли «Гринча, похитителя Рождества», выступила ранее неизвестная группировка LizardSquad. Ее члены организовали серию DDoS-атак на сети XBox Live и PlayStation Network, испортив праздники и геймерам, и игровому бизнесу. Расследование инцидентов установило, что эти атаки были своего рода «промо-акцией», с помощью которой хакеры рекламировали новый вид своих услуг: организацию DDoS-атак по заказу.

Последовавшие аресты среди исполнителей и заказчиков этого киберпреступного сервиса нормализовали ситуацию, а группировка LizardSquad с тех пор больше о себе не напоминала. Однако у нее нашлись последователи. Хакеры, именующие себя Phantom Squad, угрожают повторить прошлогодние атаки. Они уже взяли на себя ответственность за недавние проблемы в работе сети XBox Live и утверждают, что за ними последуют намного более серьезные неприятности. При этом хакеры заявляют, что всего лишь хотят таким образом обратить внимание на безответственность гигантов бизнеса, которые, «располагая миллионами долларов, не заботятся об обеспечении безопасности». Впрочем, в такое бескорыстие киберпреступников верится с трудом.

----------


## AnnaSergeeva

Вот именно, верится с трудом...да и проблему безответственности этих самых гигантов таким образом не решить!

----------


## Emodzy

нормально, заставили кучу народа просто пойти на санках покататься а не в ящик тупить

----------


## Emodzy

> такое бескорыстие киберпреступников верится с трудом.


интересно а какой им от этого вообще навар?

----------

